# Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut



## Tigerking (9. August 2011)

*Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*

Guten Tag, ich hab ein neues Notebook von Acer Aspire.  Ansich ein super teil, nur wenn es sehr ruhig ist dann hör ich ständig die Festplatte. (ich denke es ist die Festplatte)  Ok das man die ein wenig hört ist normal, aber die ist so unregelmäßig bei mir das es schon ein wenig nervt. Das heißt erst ein durchgehendes zischen, dann plötzlich wirds leiser, dann steigts wieder an, dann wieder leiser. Also ständig hin und her.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand verraten ob das bei ihm auch so ist?  Mich würde das mal interessieren ob das bei anderen Herstellen nicht so der Fall ist.


----------



## inzpekta (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*

Schalt mal die Indizierung der Platte, bzw. Partitionen aus.
Wenn du das nicht willst, musst du das rattern einige Zeit ertragen, irgendwann hat Windows alles indiziert und gibt Ruhe.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*

Das kann in der Tat die PLatte sein, weil windows da dauernd rum"ordnet" und indiziert usw.

Wenn es wirklich regelmäßig wäre, würd ich eher auf einen Defekt von HDD oder Lüfter tippen.


----------



## Tigerking (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*

wie ist das denn bei euch ? Welchen Notebook hersteller habt ihr und macht es bei euch auch lärm?


----------



## inzpekta (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*

Ich schalt das immer gleich aus. Wer Ordnung hält braucht nicht suchen 
Aber wie Herbboy schon sagte... Wenn das Geräusch regelmäßig auftaucht kann es auch ein Defekt sein.

Mein Tip: Schalte die Indizierung aus und schau ob es besser wird. Wenn die Platte im normalen Betrieb noch laut ist, lass das lieber überprüfen solange noch Garantie drauf ist.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*



Tigerking schrieb:


> wie ist das denn bei euch ? Welchen Notebook hersteller habt ihr und macht es bei euch auch lärm?


 
Naja, das ist halt schwer zu sagen, wie laut es nun ist oder wie laut DU es empfindest - ich hab ein Acer 5920G, und kar hört man die Platte da mal arbeiten, denn eine HDD ist nunmal nie 100% lautlos - aber je nach dem, wie empfindlich man ist und was für ein Modell da drin steckt, findet der eine das "laut" und "bedenklich" und der andere merkt überhaupt erst ein Geräusch, nachdem man ihn drauf hinweist...  

Das Geräusch hast Du aber auch direkt nach Booten, nciht erst wenn Du am Notebook arbeitest? Das mit der indizierung solltest Du in jedem Falle mal probieren. Und geh doch mal einfach nur ins BIOS und warte da eine Weile - wenn es auch Geräusche gibt, ist es vlt doch ein Lüfter, denn die Platte arbeitet im BIOS nicht.


----------



## Tigerking (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*

also im bios hör ich nur den lüfter. 
Die festplatte ist wiegesagt mal leise, mal geht sie auf und ab.  wird denke ich alles normal sein, aber wie gesagt hab ichs mir leiser erhofft.
Das kann man beim Kauf auch immer schwer feststellen finde ich.
Gibt es den Hersteller die man empfehlen kann die wirklich nahezu unhörbar sind ? Das heißt gut isoliert oder was auch immer ...w

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## inzpekta (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*



Tigerking schrieb:


> ...Gibt es den Hersteller die man empfehlen kann die wirklich nahezu unhörbar sind ? Das heißt gut isoliert oder was auch immer ...



Nicht wirklich solange sich da drin was dreht. Hol dir ne SSD und tausch die Platte dagegen aus.
Dann ist nur noch der Lüfter laut.


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*

Du solltest da eher nach einer anderen platte schauen, denn es hängt nicht vom Notebookhersteller, sondern von der Platte ab, die eingebaut ist. Vlt kauf Dir eine, die leise ist, und die "alte" nimmst Du dann als externe Platte.


----------



## Tigerking (11. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*

Hab mal geschaut und die verbaute Platte ist von Western Digital. WDC WD5000BPVT-22HXZT1
sollte doch eigentlich hochwertig sein?  

Das zischen könnt ihr euch so vorstellen wie beim Staubsauger. Als würde man kurz auf den Boden aufsetzen dann wieder abheben und wieder aufsetzen. Oder wie ne art Schleifmaschiene.   Klingt aber nicht nach dem Schreibkopf. 

Indexierung ist aus, frage mich ob sonst irgendwelche Programme dafür verantwortlich sein könnten. Aber das System ist wie gesagt neu.

hab das mal bei google gefunden: frequent spin down (acer aspire 5552 / WDC WD5000BPVT-22HXZT1, FwRev=01.01A01) (Linux IDE and SATA Storage)
der schreibt auch die Festplatte verhält sich agressiv.  Hat da dann irgendwelche codezeilen hinzugefügt mit denen ich aber nichts anfangen kann ..


----------



## inzpekta (11. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*



Tigerking schrieb:


> ...Das zischen könnt ihr euch so vorstellen wie beim Staubsauger. Als würde man kurz auf den Boden aufsetzen dann wieder abheben und wieder aufsetzen. Oder wie ne art Schleifmaschiene. Klingt aber nicht nach dem Schreibkopf...


 
Sowas kenne ich nur von DVD-Laufwerken. Sicher das da nix drinn ist?



Tigerking schrieb:


> ... frage mich ob sonst irgendwelche Programme dafür verantwortlich sein könnten...


 
Höchstens noch sowas wie Tune Up oder ähnliche Proggies die versuchen was zu defragmentieren...
Ich denke die ausgeschaltete Indizierung schafft deiner Platte Linderung.

Aber vielleicht kannst du dir dein Modell ja nochmal im Laden vorführen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Neues Notebook: Unregelmäßiges zischen/laut*

Also, vlt. "parkt" die Platte oft und startet dann wieder - such doch mal bei den Energieeinstellungen (ggf. geht das auch über ein Programm von acer, das vorinstalliert ist), ob die Platte sich vlt. zu schnell abschaltet. Bei Notebooks wird da ja oft so was eingestellt, damit der Akku länger hält. Und achte darauf, dass es ggf. getrennte Einstellungen für den Betrieb mit und ohne Akku gibt. Wenn Du das mit dem HDD-Abschalten dann ganz abstellst und das Geräusch dann weg ist, lag es daran. 

Wenn es troztdem weiterhin so ist, dann hat die Platte vlt sogar einen mechanischen Defekt und wird demnächst kaputtgehen... in dem Fall wäre das Gute, dass Du gewährleistung hast, das schlechte wäre, dass Du entweder das Ding einsenden musst oder dir selber eine neue Platte besorgen musst.


----------

